# Vermeer 504 M Classic troubleshooting



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

I am hoping someone can lead me in the right direction on this problem.

I am not getting any pressure reading on the bale density gauge on the baler. Just coming out of winter storage - tailgate lifts and it started a first bale quickly but sounded like it was binding at around 35 inches. We noticed that there was no pressure at the gauge - loosened the line at the gauge and no oil. Took pressure off the belts and checked rollers and all seems well inside.

The only item in question - is the density adjustment valve. It was loose and when we try to run it back in it does bottom out at what should be full on. Does all of the hydraulic fluid come from the tractor's system? Does it need to be purges or bled down? The manual shows a problem with an over fill of hydraulic fluid which shows pressure on gauge with tailgate closed. How does it get over filled?

Many thanks for any help - have hay on the ground and baling with larger machines - but need some 4x5's for a special order.....

Greg


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Binding at 35"? Can you explain what you mean by binding? That is a concern if you mean it was grinding or working the tractor. 35" is about where the tension reaches full pressure. If something is locking up and not allowing oil to circulate that is definitely cause for concern. However, I don't see how that could happen without registering on the gauge.

The density system is a closed system. It gets no oil from the tractor. It may need recharged if you are showing no pressure and no oil is at the gauge. The recharge is not usually for low maximum pressure. Rather it's for how soon the pressure comes on. Mark the tension cylinders, then open the tailgate slowly until you see the gauge start to move. Then measure the cylinders. The cylinders should pull out 5/8" before the pressure rises on the gauge. If you have no pressure on the gauge, recharge, check for leaks, and if there are none, check if the gauge is working.

With the density valve all the way in, usually the gauge will be bottom to middle of the yellow.

Kudos for reading the manual. The overfull system they talk about is either too much oil from the factory or overcharged from service. Some of the older balers would bleed over from the tailgate circuit but I don't think it is possible on this baler.

ETA: Do you have another pressure gauge you can hook up for a test?


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the great info. I will work thru items as you have suggested and report back - good / bad or lost.


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you explain how to recharge the system. 
Is there a reservoir to fill?


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry for throwing several questions at a time. If I am correct - there seems to be a fill port and a lower drain plug on the tension cylinder - where the density valve connects. 
I replaced that valve and when I did - very little fluid came out. 
If all of this adds up to being low charge - is it a leak that I am looking for? Doesn't seem like a large volume of oil capacity in the loop.

I don't have a replacement gauge but will grab one tomorrow.

Cycling the gate does not indicate on the current gauge regardless.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

It is just several pints of oil. But you should see a stream or dirt spot if there is a leak. There is no reservoir. You must recharge with extra hoses etc. I'll try to send directions.


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help. 
I don't find any leaks - will go thru it carefully


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

E220 said:


> It is just several pints of oil. But you should see a stream or dirt spot if there is a leak. There is no reservoir. You must recharge with extra hoses etc. I'll try to send directions.


I wanted to say thanks for all of the help. The system needed a recharge due to a minor leak only found by powder bagging the system. A top seal on the right side ram was leaking an almost invisible stream when it cycled. No accumulation of fluid on doors etc. - was difficult to find but we got it done.

And - they are delivering a new Vermeer 605 N to us on Thursday. Hope it is as good as the 605 Super M is. We cant kill that machine.

Thanks again.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow! Congratulations on the new baler!

Every time I go out to work on a density system it's a hose that worked loose, but I can see how a leaking seal would be tricky to diagnose.


----------



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope the 605 N does the trick. $43k it better do the job and text me when it's done.

Anything I should know about that machine?

My 605 Super can bale fence posts - and I have pictures of it running a young deer into the bale.

Again - you were a life saver - great instructions and it worked.

When you come to Texas - you drink for free my friend.

Take care.

Greg


----------

